# Solved: printer printing gibberish ... please help!



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi. a few months ago my printer (HP all in one) started printing all this wierd gibberish... symbols and such ... it got to the point where I caved and bought a new printer thinking that the old one was just too old (i'd had it at Least 3 years) 

The new one is a HP TouchSmart Wireless ... i absolutely love this new printer... except for one thing... it prints the SAME wierd gibberish  so apparently i have upgraded to a new printer when the problem isn't my printer. I really need to be able to print as my Grad School classes are about to start up again. Please please help! Thanks!


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

This page addresses the problem. May be worth a read.

Printer prints gibberish


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

i tried the suggestions in that article and it still does it. i've changed USB ports ... drivers... printers... everything and nothing seems to help


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

sometimes it will print the main text just fine... but the lines at the top of the page are gibberish ... and sometimes it prints the entire page like that... i haven't been able to pinpoint why. any other suggestions?


----------



## mdl1983 (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you changed USB *cables*?


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

i bought a brand new printer that came with its own new cable and it still prints the wierd stuff like the old printer did. does that count lol?


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

anybody?


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Want to try a HP support forum?

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-printing-questions/bd-p/Printing/page/5


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys... so after most of the day talking with HP support ... unplugging, plugging back in, uninstalling, reinstalling, printing tonz of test pages ... u know what they finally said when nothing worked? "OH you're using FIREFOX ... these printers aren't compatible with firefox!" 

you'd think they coulda just said that first ... ugh. 

anyway... just thought i'd post that incase anyone has similar trouble in the future ... HP printers are NOT compatible with the Firefox browser. 

thanks for the help guys


----------

